

Ideate: Cross Promotional Platform for Restaurents - machupai
http://crunchyideas.blogspot.com/2011/07/cross-promotional-platform-for-small.html

======
machupai
Few more thoughts on the same lane

Advantage for such a platform: 1) Atleast for restaurent business, this model
makes sense as nobody goes to the same restaurent every day. Buy keeping him
in a closed partner network, you are enhancing the chance to get him back
again.

2) This will also encourage customers to go out and try new places

3) This will work out great for new business

4) some extra revenue for more established players.

Challenges : Identifying complementing business is going to be a big pain.
Also the revenue sharing is going to be a pain too.

Other thoughts: We could manage all the coupons and deals online so no
business will feel the extra pain. We could make the consumer scans the bill
using a app and that could be used to get deals/coupons. Soo many ways we
could implement it to make it painless.

Another thing is that, it will change the way we look at a business. Rather
than one single entity, over a period of time, we will have a partner group of
business we trust. So having a good partner will help your business and a
wrong one can impact in a bad way too.

